# Does any one have any log splitter plans with a log lift



## r0858 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys, building new, smaller log splitter than the one I posted. Does anyone have any log splittter plans that include the lift?


----------



## olyman (Jul 20, 2008)

nope--but im going to add a lift to mine before long--as i cant always get a loader to lift the big ones on my splitter--and ive split up 44 inch oak--even those halves are to heavy to lift!!!!!


----------



## hornett224 (Jul 20, 2008)

*nope,no plans to build one.*

i talked with my American dealer.he's sold out and all the ones he ordered are sold.he has one 11 HP model left and that will sell eventually he says.

i tried a sold 8 HP he had there with the log lift.i didn't think the cycle time was faster than mine enough to justify selling mine for it.especially since i'll have to wait.i kinda liked the log lift though.he said 650 for all the parts so i may just add it to my 5.5 hp 24HH .


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 20, 2008)

If you use the 'search' tab on top, there's 499 threads here with 'log lift' I don't know of any plans, I kinda thought mine up as it went along.


----------



## Evanrude (Jul 20, 2008)

I've never used a log lift. It seems to me that it would be quite a lot easier to cut the rounds in half with the saw. Its a bear trying to handle something thats 200+ lbs. up on the splitter. I usually just cut them in two, only quartering them if I have to. Lately, I've been splitting at home. So in order to get those big rounds in the truck, I cut them down in the woods anyways. Besides, I like noodles...


----------

